# Should I see a therapist?



## Jared3 (Jul 3, 2011)

I know the obvious answer to my question is "yes yes! they will help you".
but the problem is that I don't know how would they help me?. I don't know what's wrong with me. and I'm living on my own now, so no extra money for therapy.. I can write a book about my psychological problems, but let me try to shorten them so you don't get bored. 

- I'm completely lonely. my problem is not that I don't know how to make friends. it's that I dont like people anymore. even when I meet someone like me, someone I'm supposed to like, or I would've liked a year ago, I just feel not interested. I like making friends online, people that I can talk to about music and movies, but if they say lets meet up! I can't do it. I just can't. 

- My negative emotions and thoughts of death and suicide are affecting everything in my life. and lately I'm having this weird anger problems, sometimes I get so upset and angry that I need to sit alone and have a deep breath or smoke a cigarette. its like a lot of emotions hit me at the same time, like a panic attack, but i dont panic I just remember everything that upset me and hate myself so much. maybe its a feeling of guilt that I've become this person. 


As you can see, everything is messy. My life is messed up and I'm waiting for something to happen. I feel like a psychologist would talk to me about things, and try to fix the deep roots of my problems. but I'm too confused to tell them why I need help. and I dont know if I wanna get better and be a normal person. Can I take some meds from the pharmacy without prescription? or you think my situation requires more than that?


----------



## user12345 (Jan 10, 2012)

CBT is good for anxiety. Psychotherapy (in my opinion/experience) has been helpful for depression, self harm and suicidal tendencies. 

You would need to see a psychiatrist to get prescribed anti-anxiety/anti-depressants that actually genuinely work. You could get 'natural' (not weed but homoeopathic meds) that could work as well. 

If you want to get into the roots of your problems, see a psychotherapist. If you want to change the here and now, the thoughts that you have, see a cognitive-behavioural therapist. 

As for telling them why you need help, you could just say what you have posted... it was pretty concise and easy to understand! You may need to go into a bit more detail in your first session but keep in mind it is up to you and how much you feel comfortable sharing. 

Meds work, therapy works, but they work best in combination.


----------



## Jared3 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for replying. i'll have to wait and think about it.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

for what it's worth: http://www.longecity.org/forum/topic/54028-treating-anxiety-safely-effectively/


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

You can go to a psychiatrist who will prescribe you medication. Sometimes they want you to also seek therapy.

Putting financial reasons aside, I would say on the whole that therapy is at worst completely ineffective. I have stopped actively pursuing therapy to solve my SA. I do however still see a therapist. It's nice to be able to talk to someone, even if its just about random things. If you don't like your therapist, you can always switch.

Not every therapist is out to cure people. Also, people getting a therapist when they're lost and confused is far more the norm than the exception.


----------

